# Firestone twin flex



## Tuckersabaddog (Apr 28, 2020)

Apparently I have acquired a 1938/39 Firestone twin flex. I don’t know much about it other than is survived the war some how. I’m not a collector but this thing is dripping cool. Debating about stripping it down and painting and refinishing what I have here. Any thought would be appreciated. It’s not for sale but what do ya think the value is , thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Look at the back of the fork and show us a pic of the numbers as well as the serial number underneath the bottom bracket-where crank is. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

Great bike  In that condition you can go ANY direction.  Depends on the budget and what makes you happy.  Just stick with the foundation that you have


----------



## Tuckersabaddog (Apr 28, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Look at the back of the fork and show us a pic of the numbers as well as the serial number underneath the bottom bracket-where crank is. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tuckersabaddog (Apr 28, 2020)

I didn’t seen anything on the forks but here is under the crank, does this mean it’s a 41 ??


----------



## Tuckersabaddog (Apr 28, 2020)

Is this the fork number ??


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Dec 1939. I’d do what you want with it. Missing all the money pieces and would cost way more than it’s worth to restore. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tuckersabaddog (Apr 28, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Dec 1939. I’d do what you want with it. Missing all the money pieces and would cost way more than it’s worth to restore. V/r Shawn


----------



## Tuckersabaddog (Apr 28, 2020)

I figured that  about the parts , thanks for the info. What do you recon it’s worth as is , I’m not gonna sell it just curious.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 28, 2020)

@Freqman1  knows his bike stuff ! I'd clean it with Oxalic Acid & build a custom out of it however you like. I'd start simple with a solid wood tank and then do your own color etc


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 28, 2020)

Tuckersabaddog said:


> I figured that  about the parts , thanks for the info. What do you recon it’s worth as is , I’m not gonna sell it just curious.



$800-$1,000 to the right buyer.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 28, 2020)

That seems high for whats there.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

Uh huh  A bit.  Whoever it is will have the exact decision to make about it's future.  Can't save them all.  Have some fun with it!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 28, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> That seems high for whats there.



Brady Clark sold just a frame and fork on Ebay recently for a $1,000.  Also add-up what the the guy who blew out every little piece got, over a $1,000.  The last frame and fork I sold I got $800, that was a couple years ago.  A lot of value there compared to $$ the cathedral stems are worth now.
Plus he has the correct seat which is kind of scarce (minus the crash tabs on the side) and some bars with Coke bottle grips.  If I am not mistaken that seat is also correct for the CWC 39 Zep and a few other good bikes.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 28, 2020)

Put on nice tires, nice seat and enjoy it as is. Enough there to still draw attention at rides and be a great ( and rare)rider.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 28, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Brady Clark sold just a frame and fork on Ebay recently for a $1,000. Also add-up what the the guy who blew out every little piece got, over a $1,000. The last frame and fork I sold I got $800, that was a couple years ago. A lot of value there compared to $$ the cathedral stems are worth now.
> Plus he has the correct seat which is kind of scarce (minus the crash tabs on the side) and some bars with Coke bottle grips. If I am not mistaken that seat is also correct for the CWC 39 Zep and a few other good bikes.



I guess it's worth whatever someone is willing to pay.
What are cathedral stems worth these days?


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Brady Clark sold just a frame and fork on Ebay recently for a $1,000.  Also add-up what the the guy who blew out every little piece got, over a $1,000.  The last frame and fork I sold I got $800, that was a couple years ago.  A lot of value there compared to $$ the cathedral stems are worth now.
> Plus he has the correct seat which is kind of scarce (minus the crash tabs on the side) and some bars with Coke bottle grips.  If I am not mistaken that seat is also correct for the CWC 39 Zep and a few other good bikes.



But those are parts.  How long would it be down waiting to get the rest together.    How many people can stash this until a complete bike can be assembled?  ( I think I know a few)
This can be a rider as is with a minimum of time and money.  My opinion  Original poster seems to be thinking about options.


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 28, 2020)

1motime said:


> But those are parts.  How long would it be down waiting to get the rest together.    How many people can stash this until a complete bike can be assembled?  ( I think I know a few)
> This can be a rider as is with a minimum of time and money.  My opinion  Original poster seems to be thinking about options.



BINGO ! I personally would OA bath it & if it's left with little left I would at least take it to bare metal & a satin / semi gloss clear or paint it up to look patina'd with some red primer & maybe a baby blue or somethin' close to a traditional color of 1 originally. Yes it's missing expensive parts (according to the gurus) so OA bath will let any potential buyers know what's under the crust ( OP take good clean clear pics if you do this ; before after) and even if it's an $800 frame then Boom buyer has the option(s .... Sorry my .02 cents as I know Nothin' BUT I love the way the rear end Springer? Is made to a loop tail


----------



## rickyd (Apr 30, 2020)

@John sells springs that are adult sized


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Unless I were already sitting on the money parts I wouldn't do a resto on this unless money is not a consideration. The correct tank, guard, fenders, rack and reflector can be had but are going to cost $$$. Add the cost of chrome, cad, paint, a seat restoration and new/refurbished soft parts and I can see an easy $2500 if you did paint yourself--$3500+ if you send it out for a pro job. V/r Shawn


----------



## keithsbikes (May 2, 2020)

Tuckersabaddog said:


> Apparently I have acquired a 1938/39 Firestone twin flex. I don’t know much about it other than is survived the war some how. I’m not a collector but this thing is dripping cool. Debating about stripping it down and painting and refinishing what I have here. Any thought would be appreciated. It’s not for sale but what do ya think the value is , thanks
> 
> View attachment 1183199
> 
> View attachment 1183200




I’d get tank and fenders first. Then decide. Leaves options open depending on what comes along.


----------



## 123totalpack (May 28, 2020)

Nice bike Keith, you might be surprise with what might be be under the camouflage paint.


----------

